# Lava Blocks?



## J.Bosley (May 15, 2013)

Hello!
Someone gave me a Lava Block for my bunny, Chive. I am hesitant to give it to her... is it safe for her to have a Lava Block to chew on? I know that a lot of Pet stores sell them, but I would rather feed back from you Bun-fanatics!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 15, 2013)

I know you can brush them with it I don't know about chewing though.


----------



## JBun (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, it's not for chewing. It's a grooming block, but even then if you use it, you want to be careful with it as they can be a bit rough. I prefer using a slicker brush or a damp hand, to get loose fur off.


----------



## Watermelons (May 15, 2013)

its designed for animals like degus and chinchillas for chewing. Not for bunny chewing.


----------



## J.Bosley (May 15, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> its designed for animals like degus and chinchillas for chewing. Not for bunny chewing.



Thank you!

It was on a chewing "hanger" with other chew things as well.


----------



## Shmoo06 (May 18, 2013)

Is it this? I actually bought this a long time ago, and it's been hanging in their cage. They honestly haven't touched it. I may cut the lava block off now. I didn't think to research it. Would it be okay for my hamster?


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 18, 2013)

Rabbits and chinchillas have similar teeth, so it probably would be okay for rabbits to chew lava blocks. I can't see rabbits actually wanting to chew one, though...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 18, 2013)

I bought one of them for my gerbils several years ago and they never chewed it much, just a little along the edges. I've never tried it with the rabbits. My rabbits don't seem too keen on wood chews and other similar ones anyway.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 18, 2013)

I gave one to my Flemish when she was about 6 months old, one with a couple of wood shapes glued to it that was on sale, and she mostly dug at it and picked it up by the wood shapes and tossed it. She even ripped off a wood triangle and chewed that. She bit the lava a couple times and it made some crumbs on the rug, but she didn't seem thrilled and went back to boxing it around. If anything, it's just another object in her variety of toys to interact with, but i don't think rabbits "need" it for their teeth.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMnb6rwvTO4[/ame]


----------



## J.Bosley (May 19, 2013)

Shmoo06 said:


> Is it this? I actually bought this a long time ago, and it's been hanging in their cage. They honestly haven't touched it. I may cut the lava block off now. I didn't think to research it. Would it be okay for my hamster?



Thats the one I have haha! My Boyfriend put it in her cage a few days ago and she LOVES it... I guess I will let her have it.


----------

